# What Religion Is Your Bra  ??



## Jillaroo (Jan 10, 2014)

_ 
  A man walked into the ladies department 
And shyly walked up to  the woman behind the counter and said,  
'I'd like to buy a bra for my wife.. .'  
'What type of bra?' asked the clerk.  

'Type?' inquired the man, 'There's more than one type?'
'Look around,'  said the saleslady,  as she showed a sea of bras in every shape, size, colour and material imaginable.  
'Actually, even with all of this variety, there are really only four types of bras to choose from  .'  
Relieved, the man asked  about  the types.  
The saleslady replied:  
'There is the Catholic bra,  
The Salvation Army bra,
 The Presbyterian bra,  
And the Baptist bra.  
Which one would you prefer?'  

Now totally befuddled,  
The man asked about  
The differences between them.  
The Saleslady responded,  
'It is all really quite simple.'

The Catholic type supports the  masses;
The  Salvation Army type lifts the fallen;  
The  Presbyterian type keeps them staunch and upright;
The  Baptist type makes mountains out of  molehills....

Have you ever wondered why A, B,  C,  D,  DD,  E  , F, G, and H are the letters used to define bra sizes?
                        If you have wondered why,  
But couldn't figure out  
What the letters stood for,  
It is about time  you became informed! 

{A} Almost Boobs. 
{B} Barely there.
{C} Can't Complain.
{D} Dang!
{DD} Double dang!
{E} Enormous!
{F} Fake.
{G} Get a Reduction.
{H} Help me, I've fallen  
and I can't get up!
_


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 10, 2014)

All is explained!  :lofl:


----------



## Ozarkgal (Jan 10, 2014)

Well, I used to be a B Baptist, but now have changed religions to a C Salvation Army.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 10, 2014)

Hmmm ...

Would a Buddhist bra demand suffering?

Would a Taoist bra be there, yet NOT be there?

Would a Jewish bra be only for those who marry a nice young doctor?

Would a Scientology bra feel a little alien?


----------



## Phantom (Jan 11, 2014)

Whopper dopper flopper stoppers 
Or over the shoulder boulder holders


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 11, 2014)

_OG i'm a church full of Catholics_:lofl::lofl:


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 11, 2014)

One Sunday I am a Catholic, the next I go to the Salvation Army.....gives me a balanced outlook on religion.....


----------



## Falcon (Jan 11, 2014)

Jill, Who told you that this is my favorite topic?


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 11, 2014)

Atheists don't believe in bras, but agnostics aren't sure.


----------



## TICA (Jan 11, 2014)

I say let um swing in the wind.  Never was a religious person....


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 11, 2014)

Trouble is, if I let mine swing, I either wouldn't be able to see, or I might fall over!


----------



## That Guy (Jan 11, 2014)




----------

